# Sacroiliac Joint Pain



## forum contributor (Jul 30, 2009)

I read Jerman's post on joint pain recently and could relate. I've been having lower back/hip pain for a while now that is getting worse. I went to my dr. and had an x-ray done, but it was negative. He said it's my sacroiliac joint due to the colitis. 

I can't get up from a sitting or laying position without my right side buckling. I'm in constant pain now, where it used to be inconsistent (I miss those days). 

Does anyone else have this or know anything about it? 

These Icy Hot wraps are only working for so long...   

I feel like I'm so old. I'm only 28. I know that deep down, I'm at least 96. :ybatty:


----------



## Jerman (Jul 30, 2009)

Hiya Ris,

So very sorry to hear that you are having so much pain. I have not had any relief in terms of Joint pain and fatigue. However, I was prescribed Bentyl , and Notryptaline (stomach sedative-anti spasm) and that has cut down on spasms and in turn have cut down on that Right side pain that so  many of us seem to have.

I do not know for sure if it is helping or masking as I have the same old pain when i run late for a dose or have stress. I was back up in boston today for two more tests, the PA told me these were the last of the available tests, there are no more....WTF?????   
 I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, Jerman! I was going to comment on the "Update on Jerman" post tonight and see how you're doing. 
Are you serious? No more tests after those 2?! 
Thanks, but I hope YOU feel better!!!!!


----------



## Guest1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just recently within the past few weeks I started experiencing hip pain.  It's so horrible that I I toss and turn just to get comfortable every night.  I haven't had a chance to discuss treatment options with my GI yet, but I see him on the 6th and it cannot come sooner!  Sorry you're feeling so crummy.


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, hun. 
Which side is your pain on? Mine is on the right side and radiates into my hip, groin/pelvic area, and lower back. 
Do you have arthritis? 
I hope you feel better, too!


----------



## Guest1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Thanks, hun.
> Which side is your pain on? Mine is on the right side and radiates into my hip, groin/pelvic area, and lower back.
> Do you have arthritis?
> I hope you feel better, too!


Okay, firstly I have to laugh at the fact that we're in our late 20's and sound like a couple of crippled old women, LOL!

Mine, too feels EXACTLY like that!  No arthritis, but my joint pain just started pretty recently -- my knee had been bugging me for a 6-8 weeks and now it's my hip and occasionally my elbows.


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 30, 2009)

This is a pic I found... 







... and a link about what it is, just in case you wanted to read through and see if it sounds like what you're going through. 

Doing research and per my GI, found out that it can be a complication of IBD. 

It's like YAY - something else to worry about! :ybatty:


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah... Josh said that you and I are a couple of old bitties... lol


----------



## tkdrew2002 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey. I also have SI joint pain. Orthopedics can do a SI joint injection. It helps. Some people have to get them every few months..some can go years in between shots. May be worth looking into. Hope you feel better. 
Kristi


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've got Akylosing Spondylitis. My spine is actually fused in spots. Seems like I've had it forever. Initially it was diagnosed as sciatica.

I find it very difficult to sleep at night. And there's really not a whole lot I can do about it in the way of relief. I go for physiotherapy (which helps keep my muscles flexible) and I've taken up yoga. On bad days I take an enteric coated Tylenol especially for arthritis.


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 31, 2009)

tkdrew2002 said:
			
		

> Hey. I also have SI joint pain. Orthopedics can do a SI joint injection. It helps. Some people have to get them every few months..some can go years in between shots. May be worth looking into. Hope you feel better.
> Kristi


Hi, Kristi. Thanks for responding. 
How often do you get the injections? I had read about them yesterday online. How badly do they hurt? I'm not a wuss... I can take the pain of what I've been dealt so far, and I have multi tatts and piercings... but the thought of a big needle going into a joint...  
I'm in my second day of altering between agony and excruciating pain. I emailed my dr. yesterday but he hasn't gotten back to me yet. How much does it help? Like a good amount, or takes the edge off? At this point, I would take either lol


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 31, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I've got Akylosing Spondylitis. My spine is actually fused in spots. Seems like I've had it forever. Initially it was diagnosed as sciatica.
> 
> I find it very difficult to sleep at night. And there's really not a whole lot I can do about it in the way of relief. I go for physiotherapy (which helps keep my muscles flexible) and I've taken up yoga. On bad days I take an enteric coated Tylenol especially for arthritis.


Now that just sounds awfully painful. How does the physio work for you? What is enteric-coated Ty? Is it like codeine?


----------



## Guest1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah... Josh said that you and I are a couple of old bitties... lol



I try ;0)  Thanks for the info.


----------



## num1habsfan (Jul 31, 2009)

So sorry you're in pain! I understand the feeling about feeling old. I have been suffering from arthritis since I've been 18, and it's only getting worse.

Have you been checked for Lumbar Facet Arthritis? That is what I have, and do get the pains moving down my legs and into my hip.


----------



## forum contributor (Jul 31, 2009)

I just started Humira today, so hopefully that will help with the pain. No, haven't been checked for that, but I'm on my way to look it up!


----------



## tkdrew2002 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. The shots help.. I've had two in 7 years. You feel a little stiff for a day or two but not bad. I'm a big wuss..if I can do it, anyone can. haha. They give you something so you don't feel it going in..and probably keeps you still during it too. PM me anytime. Hope this helps. Good luck and keep me posted. 
Kristi


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks, Kristi!
I'm definitely considering it. My dr. also just told me about coccyx pillows. Have you tried those?


----------



## tkdrew2002 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've not heard of  the pillows. If you try it and it helps let me know. I swear, the crohn's is bad enough, but all these other problems can work on your nerves, can't they? Good luck. PM me anytime.
Take care,
Kristi


----------



## JillianB82 (Aug 4, 2009)

I do not really have in hip pain, my pain is more in my left shoulder. The pain is so bad sometimes that I can not even raise my arms to get the shirt off over my head. I just assumed it was a pinched nerve & I've been trying to work it out. I guess it's been going on since early May, so maybe it's something more than that? I guess I just sometimes hate thinking just because this hurts etc that it is because of my CD. I see the GI on the 19th, so maybe I will mention it to him.


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 17, 2009)

Got the coccyx pillow for work, and it seemed to help a bit until today. Can't get into a comfortable position no matter what I do. 

I'm about to kick the cat.


----------



## Lisa5326 (Aug 17, 2009)

Not the kitty!

Sorry you don't feel well :{ or comfortable.

I have pain here it seems sometimes...I fell on my tailbone three times one winter on the ice (severe pain, I hate being a clutz) and have always thought that this was the reason for the pain.  More often I will have pain in the (checking picture above...hmm it's not there) leg to hip connection.


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Aug 17, 2009)

I get unexplained Sacroiliac pain from time to time.  I'll get pretty nasty hip pain too that radiates there.  Sometimes it's a matter of keeping my legs uncrossed while sleeping for a while that stops it.  The hip pain at least.  I have a habit of crossing my ankles while I sleep and it seems to make my hips hurt from time to time.  Durn you Prednisone! Durn you all to Heck! (Censored for your pleasure).  I blame the pred because I also have shoulder joint pain from time to time if I move wrong.

I've suspected for some time that I may be getting some form of arthritis in my neck, spine, knees and hips.


----------



## katiesue1506 (Aug 17, 2009)

I went running one night on a Pred-induced frenzy and the next morning i was in SO much pain in this sacroliac joint thingy that I wanted to cry. I couldn't get comfy no matter how I sat, stood, laid, bent over... I finally gave in and took two tylenol arthritis, which took the pain away... I was suprised the Tylenol even touched the pain though, it was bad.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm having horrible pain which I thought was sciatica - whatever it is, nothing I take is touching it.  It's all down my left side, from just above my waist to my toes.

I'm off to the GP tomorrow - no idea what he'll do.  I've had the steroid injections into my shoulders and hips before now - the thought is worse than the reality, as long as you stay very still while the jab's going in it's fine - bit stiff the next day but the pain relief is awesome.


----------



## Agent X20 (Aug 18, 2009)

Dan
Have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your legs? I know it sounds silly, but it's something I had to resort to before I had my hip replacement operation. Doesn't work so well if you're a restless sleeper, but you may be able to get into a comfortable position and get a few hours of decent sleep


----------



## DanSJVDavis (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I've tried it.  I am pretty restless, so it don't stay there too well.  I was going to try to invent something to keep it there, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Agent X20 (Aug 18, 2009)

I suppose you could put the pillow between your legs and tie your legs together... then hope you don't have to run to the toilet in the middle of the night!


----------



## farm (Aug 18, 2009)

Here sumbitch!  Just fer you!  Now quit kicking the cat!


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 18, 2009)

Fine, then I'll kick THAT cat. But I'm a-kickin a cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crohn's_Doll (Sep 7, 2009)

I get the bad sciatic pain, it's in the right butt cheek and hurts all the way down my leg to my ankle or foot. It helps to use the pillow between the legs when sleeping (or trying to sleep) and also a firm chair and make sure your feet are planted on the floor. When it gets to be too much I ice the heck out of it, numbs the pain. OK so I might get frostbite but hey I live in Canada, I'm used to cold LOL.


----------



## forum contributor (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL thanks, Doll. 
Sorry about your sciatica   Does it constantly hurt? I can't imagine living in Canada would help. I live in MA, and we only have like 2-3 seasons here and I'm anemic, so it's always winter to me. 
I can't sit with my feet on the floor... they don't reach!!!


----------



## Crohn's_Doll (Sep 8, 2009)

Santos, it really acts up around that time of the month (sorry guys)  might be because of swelling in the ileum  as well since whats when I get my flares.. Ugh every month for a year and a half now.  At least that's what the dr. is telling me.

We have 2 seasons here: Construction and winter 

I have the same problem, I want to sit on the reclining chair but my feet don't touch the ground. I have to grab a kitchen chair and sit on the edge.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Sep 8, 2009)

The pain is just killing me. It's really bringing me down. I see the doctor this week.


----------



## mnsun (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had sacroilleac pain off and on every 1-3 months for the past 2 years.  I sometimes feel it when I wake, and oftentimes it dissipates once I get up and walk around, within an hour.  Othertimes it will persist 1-2 days but not usually painful enough to warrant medication.  There were 2 episodes lasting a couple days which I did take 1000mg Extra Strength Tylenol twice throughout a day.  

BTW, I have experienced moderate sacro pain whilst on a fairly consistent stretch while taking 500mg Curcumin and 500 Boswellia--I haven't yet pinpointed an affective herbal maintainence regimen.  Perhaps more heroic dosages, though some sources/brands aren't reliable or guarenteed to be free of metals etc.  I may try to find a proper brand/dosage for Devil's Claw.  This has gotten good press for joint pain issues.        

This fall I experienced the worst episode yet--hopefully ever.  It had a latter day onset from about 3pm until 10pm when it got rather excruciating.  I spent the early evening on the couch, numbed by the flicker rate of the TV, and once I tried to get up, I stepped into a world of pain.  Laying down was impossible--even straddling a body pillow--unless I didn't move an inch.  Somehow I drifted off after 3am, or so.    

What set this apart was how visibly decrepid I looked, doing a half-stride limp, as it affects my left sacro/ALA area usually (sometimes both sides, though).  Since I was diagnosed 7 years ago, I haven't noticed joint pain elsewhere.  The pain was off the scale, and I had to stop and brace myself between every step on the stairs.  The Tylenol didn't work whatsoever.  

The following day I immediately hobbled to get pain meds--after not seeing a doctor for six years, it was surprisingly easy.  Later I got an HLA test for ankylosing spondiltis which turned up negative.  The intense pain lasted 3 days but didn't dissipate until the 5th day.  I took the hydro twice a day the first two days.  Once a day the next three days.  So long as I didn't move much, just sat upright, the pain didn't warrant the hydro.  I'm not a big fan of any medications, and I'm not so sure Acetaminophen doesn't aggravate MY Crohn's.


----------



## Snap (Nov 27, 2011)

*SI Joint pain*

Hello Captain--I'm newly signed up today, so if you are still suffering off and on with the SI joint pain, here's advice.  Once upon a time, I got a terrible case of SI inflammation--so bad that I was literally dragging my leg.  I could not get comfortable and it was terrible.  I got a cortisone injection right into the joint--and within 24 hours I felt like a new woman!  Just be careful, when you get joint inflammation, sometimes it means that your Crohn's is trying to rear it's very ugly head.  I also sleep with a body pillow between my legs.  It helps take the pressure off the hip/back/pelvic regions.  Hope it helps--good luck to you.


----------



## jonique (Apr 24, 2013)

Snap said:


> Hello Captain--I'm newly signed up today, so if you are still suffering off and on with the SI joint pain, here's advice.  Once upon a time, I got a terrible case of SI inflammation--so bad that I was literally dragging my leg.  I could not get comfortable and it was terrible.  I got a cortisone injection right into the joint--and within 24 hours I felt like a new woman!  Just be careful, when you get joint inflammation, sometimes it means that your Crohn's is trying to rear it's very ugly head.  I also sleep with a body pillow between my legs.  It helps take the pressure off the hip/back/pelvic regions.  Hope it helps--good luck to you.


Hi Snap,

I know this is an old thread but I was doing a search about SI joint injections with cortisone and this post came up.  My rheumy has just recommended it to me.  I am having a lot of problems with mine and methotrexate and humira are not helping.  I am encouraged by your post that you felt like a new woman after.  

how often to you have to have them?  Does it hurt a lot?  did you have it with radiological guidance?  My rheumy emailed me about so I don't have all the details yet so don't know what kind of radiological guidance she is referring too. Quick google search shows it could be CT or ultrasound.

I hope it helps as I'm tired of dealing with this horrible pain on top of all the Crohn's related stuff! 

Jonique


----------



## sunflower (May 2, 2013)

Since my Rheumy put me on weekly shots of Humira, my pain and stiffness has been so much better!  However, I broke my leg a few weeks ago and the side where I am doing all the walking is on FIRE when I first put weight on it.  LOL!!  Yes, I knew it would hurt from all the extra effort on the one side, but sheesh!


----------



## mccindy (May 3, 2013)

Dan,
I have severe back problems and I have to sleep with a pillow between my legs every night.  It took a lot of getting used to because it is NOT my usual, comfy sleeping position! At first I lost the pillow a lot, but kept trying, and now it usually stays in place all night, even when I turn.  I've taken to using a regular bed pillow, that seems to work the best since it keeps my legs positioned from mid-thigh to foot.  I definitely a huge difference if for some reason I don't have that pillow.


----------

